# Krita failed to start: QMetaType::registerType: Binary compatibility break



## ldbeth (May 22, 2018)

Installing on amd64 11.1-RELEASE-p10. after the installation, start graphics/krita emits the attached messeages and core dumped,.

I tried both reinstall all packages and install krita from ports and produce the save error. Accroding to search from google it seems to be a conflict of qt5 and qt4, but i can't figure out a work around.


```
Setting XDG_DATA_DIRS "/usr/local/bin/../share"
Override language: ""
Setting Krita's language to: QLocale(C, Default, Default)
QStandardPaths: XDG_RUNTIME_DIR not set, defaulting to '/tmp/runtime-ldbeth'
OpenGL Info
  Vendor:  NVIDIA Corporation
  Renderer:  "GeForce GTX 1050/PCIe/SSE2"
  Version:  "4.5.0 NVIDIA 390.48"
  Shading language:  4.50 NVIDIA
  Requested format:  QSurfaceFormat(version 3.0, options QFlags<QSurfaceFormat::FormatOption>(DeprecatedFunctions), depthBufferSize 24, redBufferSize -1, greenBufferSize -1, blueBufferSize -1, alphaBufferSize -1, stencilBufferSize 8, samples -1, swapBehavior QSurfaceFormat::SwapBehavior(DoubleBuffer), swapInterval 0, colorSpace QSurfaceFormat::ColorSpace(DefaultColorSpace), profile  QSurfaceFormat::OpenGLContextProfile(CompatibilityProfile))
  Current format:    QSurfaceFormat(version 4.5, options QFlags<QSurfaceFormat::FormatOption>(DeprecatedFunctions), depthBufferSize 24, redBufferSize 8, greenBufferSize 8, blueBufferSize 8, alphaBufferSize 0, stencilBufferSize 8, samples -1, swapBehavior QSurfaceFormat::SwapBehavior(DoubleBuffer), swapInterval 0, colorSpace QSurfaceFormat::ColorSpace(DefaultColorSpace), profile  QSurfaceFormat::OpenGLContextProfile(CompatibilityProfile))                                                                                                                         
     Version: 4.5                                                                                                                                                                       
     Supports deprecated functions true                                                                                                                                                 
     is OpenGL ES: false                                                                                                                                                                 
krita has opengl true                                                                                                                                                                   
Available translations QSet("eu", "en_US", "nds", "hne", "pl", "th", "oc", "gl", "ar", "br", "sq", "nl", "hi", "ms", "xh", "km", "en_GB", "et", "sv", "hu", "zh_CN", "ga", "vi", "uk", "nb", "pt", "tg", "ta", "tr", "uz@cyrillic", "ia", "el", "ca", "sl", "mk", "es", "hr", "nn", "fa", "bs", "de", "ug", "mai", "be", "is", "ja", "he", "kk", "sk", "af", "ne", "lt", "ro", "ca@valencia", "ast", "it", "fy", "da", "lv", "wa", "ru", "mr", "bg", "cy", "uz", "cs", "pt_BR", "eo", "fr", "se", "fi", "pa", "zh_TW", "ko")
Available domain translations QSet("eu", "en_US", "nds", "hne", "pl", "th", "oc", "gl", "ar", "br", "sq", "nl", "hi", "ms", "xh", "km", "en_GB", "et", "sv", "hu", "zh_CN", "ga", "vi", "uk", "nb", "pt", "tg", "ta", "tr", "uz@cyrillic", "ia", "el", "ca", "sl", "mk", "es", "hr", "nn", "fa", "bs", "de", "ug", "mai", "be", "is", "ja", "he", "kk", "sk", "af", "ne", "lt", "ro", "ca@valencia", "ast", "it", "fy", "da", "lv", "wa", "ru", "mr", "bg", "cy", "uz", "cs", "pt_BR", "eo", "fr", "se", "fi", "pa", "zh_TW", "ko")
Qt UI languages ("C") "C"
QMetaType::registerType: Binary compatibility break -- Size mismatch for type 'KisGridConfig' [1106]. Previously registered size 84, now registering size 68.
fish: 'krita' terminated by signal SIGABRT (Abort)
```


----------

